# Canidae?



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone! The new pup gets here Friday --- 3 days :chili:. I am getting everything together and I was just curious about food. I always fed Grady Canidae and never had any problems with it. Is this a good food? I have always just used the kibble. Also what about wet food? I never gave Grady wet food but maybe I should try it out with the new pup? What do you guys think? Any suggestions/advice you can give me -- thanks!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do not use this brand but I have heard good things about it. I use a mixture of wet and dry food since Rocky is so picky about food. I would like to go with home cooking but it still scares me a bit.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I fed Canidae during the NB recall. It was okay but I prefer NB.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

What is NB?


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

I think Canidae is a very good food. I've never fed my dogs it but I've heard other's experiences. According to dogfoodanalysis.com, which many dog experts I know go off of, it is a 5 (out of 6) star dog food (although some people object to most 6 star dog food because of the high protein content). I especially like the grain free options Canidae gives. I also like how they have an all life stages option. They also have high quality wet dog food.

My husband's aunt shows Akitas and prefers to feed Canidae. She is into researching dog food and loves this food!

I try to stay with 5 or 6 star dog food off of that website. Some of the 6 star options are VERY pricey though and my dogs are currently eating Merrick's Puppy Plate and Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck which are both 5 star dog food.

I believe NB is for Natural Balance dog food... Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I used Canidae for Ollie....grain free all life stage...until he decided he didn't like it. Now he eats Fromm which is also grain free.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What is your breeder feeding the puppy? You need to start with that. It's important to transition slowly whenever you start a new food, but it's especially important for a puppy who will already be stressed. Bailey is a real chow hound, but I struggled to get him to eat for the first few days. My breeder had me get Gerber chicken sticks beforehand to feed him in case he wouldn't eat his kibble. That's all I could get him to eat for the first few days.

There are lots of excellent foods available today so it can be overwhelming to choose. If you've been happy with Canidae, I'd continue with that.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Start off with whatever food the breeder is currently feeding, even if it is a low quality food like Purina, etc. then, after a few weeks once your puppy is settled in, you can slowly transition to the food you want.

Canidae is a good food. Canned food is less processed than dry kibble so it generally has more nutrients which makes it superior to dry food. I prefer to feed grain-free food no matter the brand. Natural Balance is "NB" and their LID (limited ingredient diet) choices are pretty good and are grain-free. Right now London is getting NB canned...sweet potato and venison, sweet potato and fish, and potato and duck. I rotate varieties with each can. Preston is eating 1/2 dry kibble (Now! Small Breed) and 1/2 Grandma Lucy's Artisan Venison which is a dehydrated food that you rehydrate with warm water. Once the bag of Gma Lucy's is gone he will go back to canned because I don't want to keep ordering 3 different types of food for two dogs! London lost too much weight on Gma Lucy's which is why she is back on canned.

If you're looking for a high quality dry kibble, the Now! Small Breed food by Petcurean is wonderful. Very high quality, grain-free, and the kibble is tiny (the size of a small pea but flat and clover-shaped). It is suitable for all life stages.


----------

